# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #146 Look into the Interior of Things.

## Admin

Aphorism #146 Look into the Interior of Things.

Things are generally other than they seem, and ignorance that never looks beneath the rind becomes disabused when you show the kernel. Lies always come first, dragging fools along by their irreparable vulgarity. Truth always lags last, limping along on the arm of Time. The wise therefore reserve for it the other half of that power which the common mother has wisely given in duplicate. Deceit is very superficial, and the superficial therefore easily fall into it. Prudence lives retired within its recesses, visited only by sages and wise men.

More...

----------

